

Tweet from Hacker News [Chrome Extension] - wesleyzhao
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bpedfepjebcpimgkcicedlnfebhgbfda

======
RyanCumley
Looks convenient! I'm on the iPad right now, so I'll have to wait to get home
on Chrome to try it out. Thanks for the tip.

~~~
wesleyzhao
No problem! I knew I wanted this, so figured maybe others would too!

